# My B-Day Presents



## tocarmar (Nov 3, 2011)

I just received these for my B-Day!!!

2 Cyp. montanums







5 Calypso bulbosa


----------



## Dido (Nov 3, 2011)

Best wishes to your birthday. 
Would like to get such a present too. 

Are this cypripediums out of this offer you was mentioning in eBay 
in another discussion


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 3, 2011)

Dido said:


> Best wishes to your birthday.
> Would like to get such a present too.
> 
> Are this cypripediums out of this offer you was mentioning in eBay
> in another discussion



Yes they are the same!! My Girlfriend went directly through the Lady that is selling them on E-Bay!!
When is your B-Day????????????


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2011)

A happy birthday, indeed!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> I just received these for my B-Day!!!
> 
> 2 Cyp. montanums
> 5 Calypso bulbosa



I wish much luck.

I am cultivating and propagating these species in Germany. Here they are extrem sensitive against rotting.
Are the calypso from west or from east USA , var. occidentale or orientale?


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish much luck.

I am cultivating and propagating these species in Germany. Here they are extrem sensitive against rotting.
Are the calypso from west or from east USA , var. occidentale or orientale?

They are from east USA!!! I too will try to propagate them. I will use the montanum for breeding!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2011)

nice birthday gifts! so, now I have officially seen calypso from eastern u.s., but not flowering yet  (haven't found any flowering yet in vermont)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy B-day!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Happy B-day!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy birthday! 

Are you planning on hybridizing with montanum? The only hybrid I've seen available (in the US) with montanum is with fasciolatum. There's a hybrid with tibeticum available for sale in the UK. There appears to be a natural hybrid in BC with parviflorum.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday and grwat gifts!!! Happy and successful groing them


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 4, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Are you planning on hybridizing with montanum? The only hybrid I've seen available (in the US) with montanum is with fasciolatum. There's a hybrid with tibeticum available for sale in the UK. There appears to be a natural hybrid in BC with parviflorum.



Yes!! I will try to make a few crosses in the spring with montanums!! It will depend on if they bloom this year & what I have in bloom also!!


----------



## gerhard (Nov 5, 2011)

Berthold said:


> I wish much luck.
> 
> I am cultivating and propagating these species in Germany. Here they are extrem sensitive against rotting.
> Are the calypso from west or from east USA , var. occidentale or orientale?



Berthold, var. americana


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 7, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Yes!! I will try to make a few crosses in the spring with montanums!! It will depend on if they bloom this year & what I have in bloom also!!



I saw Ron Burch's article in Orchid Digest, and it mentioned that some cyp crosses need really mature plants for the seeds to be fertile (3-5 years after first bloom, I think). Will you be using the montanums primarily for pollen, or will you try making it the pod parent next spring?


----------



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> I saw Ron Burch's article in Orchid Digest, and it mentioned that some cyp crosses need really mature plants for the seeds to be fertile (3-5 years after first bloom, I think).



I cannot confirm this. First bloom brings good seeds also if pollinated correctly.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 8, 2011)

I will try to set seed on all that bloom in the spring, depending on how strong the plants are. Right now this past spring only had 2 ploants bloom, but repotted a few to larger pots & new soil mix, so I have to wait till spring to see what blooms. I have around 20 all together between acaule montanum & pubescens, + the seedlings I got last spring from Ron.. I will try and get a few others between now & spring too.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spring 2012*

Here is the montanum just starting to grow for 2012!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on that one. 
Wish you luck with it. 
A cross with your acaule would look nice.....


----------

